# SS report 4-8 Bulkhead cats warming back up



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fished early this morning, from just after the rain until about 9:00.
The shad never ran the top, but were pretty thick deep.
I had to work at it, but put 11 nice cats in the boat for the FF.
Cut shad, sometimes tipped with tiny cut buffalo pieces some against the bulkhead and some out in 10' FOW.
Four of them came on a slip cork, the others on Carolina rigs.
And the Gous continue their assault on the bulkhead, some jacked ones that want to fight.




See you on the water.


SS


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice ...I need some just like them for my 1000 gal fish tank ! LOL


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Some good eating there


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ducktracker said:


> Some good eating there
> 
> All for the upcoming 2cool fish fry. My FF freezer is over 3/4 full.
> All trimmed and clean blue catfish, and I am going to have help today from Bihgfost so we should knock it out.
> ...


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Just what I've been waiting for. Now to find a day or two to go.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The lake was dead this morning no shad on the bulkhead and no cats.
Bigfost and I gave it up hit the trailer and went to the river.
We caught white bass until we were tired of it.
Every cast for long stretches.
We released all but 14 that I gave away and caught around 60 or so.
Some were scraped up a little but most were fine and most spawned out.


Parks and wildlife were getting their Stripers today.
It looked like they got some nice ones too.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Talk about making lemonaid out of lemons, the lake was dead, dead, dead. After trying several spots, it was try below the dam, or go home with our tails between our legs. Loy found the whites at the first stop and we stayed right there until we called it a day. Thanks Loy for another great trip. Maybe he should change his screen name from Shadslinger to The Magician. He just keeps pulling rabbits out of hats.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Loy. I was going to come down there but a situation came up. Maybe friday.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I figured the increase I discharge at the gates from 4K to 12k and the lake rising several inches had pulled the shad and cats off of the south end bulkheads.
So Trapperjon and I went up the lake hoping it didnâ€™t affect those fish as much.
Evidently not the shad Dan the bulkhead and the cats were home.
18 in the box at 9:00 and we had all we wanted to clean.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

What's y'alls water temp up there? 

Nice catchn....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job. Nice mess of fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> 65
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those crappie aughta be on fire up there.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The crappie fishermen here seem quite, like the old westernâ€™s â€œtoo quite â€œ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

silentkilla said:


> Those crappie aughta be on fire up there.....


Crappie fishermen usually pretend to be deaf mute, and I don't mean that as an insult.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

You can never catchn'um all.... But I understand their frustration because there are folks out there that will follow you around all day then when you go back to fish what you've put time in finding or putting out they're setting there....
What I've found is most of'em are just there and not in THE spot and even if they are they're not catchn....
They would do better speaking and asking for help than being chicken [email protected] and following..... 
I understand....


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Very true SK!!!! Awesome catchin' SS!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Going to try to get some this weekend while dodging the rain. At worst I hope we can catch some off the dock.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*

sometimes when it gets too quite, there is a reason. when you bury your money in the back yard, you don't tell anyone about your secret spot. :texasflag


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

It's always quite here about crappie and very little interest shown if any at times..... Guess most feel only LL crappie are worthy of talkn bout....:biggrin:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SK did you come up here for the off the chain crappie fishing after the lake was allowed to fill back up after being lowered to repair damages from hurricane Rita?
Anybody with a boat that could find Kickapoo Creek was a crappie expert!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I moved here to Kickapoo in Feb 2010. Lots of boats in the hole at Rocky and Kickapoo for a year or two in the winter. Pretty good fishing.

Caught a lot of crappie plus did pretty good off my dock...not so much last few years....caught two nice ones couple weeks ago but nothing since the cold fronts and the north winds.. .. and catfishing on my bulkhead aint what it used to be--- shad appearances have been light this year too. 

Or it could be I'm not as mad at 'em as I used to be.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice love eating catfish


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

silentkilla said:


> It's always quite here about crappie and very little interest shown if any at times..... Guess most feel only LL crappie are worthy of talkn bout....:biggrin:


Although this is the freshwater forum, it does seem almost all the threads deal with Lake Livingston.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> SK did you come up here for the off the chain crappie fishing after the lake was allowed to fill back up after being lowered to repair damages from hurricane Rita?
> Anybody with a boat that could find Kickapoo Creek was a crappie expert!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I heard about the great bite that was up there but I've never boated that lake....
Kickapoo was talked about lot...
When the catchn is easy it draws people to a lake from miles away...
One thing I like about Houston and Conroe, the challenge is real and unless you're willing to put forth effort that stinky cat will be in the passenger seat....
I'm sure that's what has happened on LL, folks are sticking to easy, fishn only the stuff they can see and either dropping a minner down there or the same ole jig....
I explain very well the "work" it takes to put slabs in the boat especially in my recent vids but like I said it's work and not many are willing to do that anymore....
I'm not pointing fingers at anyone please take this as an incentive to go and have a mind set to put forth the effort to find what those fish want so they'll end up at the end of your line.....
Y'all are gonna make me come up there and spank those crappie for y'all.....L.....O.....L


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Although this is the freshwater forum, it does seem almost all the threads deal with Lake Livingston.


Yes and I don't blame the folks that fish LL.... The folks in Houston just don't utilize what's available to them and all their interest in fishn goes to the coast....
That's fine by me, I'll take care of the crappie here...L.....O....L


----------

